# I can see but I cannot hear

## Doomsed

My laptop can see available networks, but it cannot connect to them; encrypted or otherwise.  Both networkmanager and wicd are showing the same problem.   I am pretty sure it is a wpa_supplicant problem, but I cannot find the wpa_supplicant logs (the wpa giu is not even recognizing my hardware).

ath9k driver is in kernel for:

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

I can't find the nm logs, but I do have wicd logs.

```
2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: Connecting to wireless network House of Wall

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev eth0

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig eth0

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: Putting interface down

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: Setting false IP...

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: Flushing the routing table...

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: Putting interface up...

2011/06/07 18:16:02 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/06/07 18:16:04 :: enctype is wpa

2011/06/07 18:16:04 :: Generating psk...

2011/06/07 18:16:04 :: ['/usr/bin/wpa_passphrase', 'House of Wall', '[$CLASSIFIED]']

2011/06/07 18:16:04 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2011/06/07 18:16:04 :: ['wpa_supplicant', '-B', '-i', 'wlan0', '-c', '/var/lib/wicd/configurations/e091f512eb5e', '-D', 'wext']

2011/06/07 18:16:04 :: ['iwconfig', 'wlan0', 'essid', '--', 'House of Wall']

2011/06/07 18:16:04 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:04 :: iwconfig wlan0 channel 1

2011/06/07 18:16:04 :: iwconfig wlan0 ap E0:91:F5:12:EB:5E

2011/06/07 18:16:04 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/06/07 18:16:05 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS COMPLETED

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: Running DHCP with hostname LFn2

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: /sbin/dhcpcd wlan0 -h LFn2 

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: dhcpcd[3747]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: 

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: 

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: DHCP connection successful

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: not verifying

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: ifconfig wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:06 :: IP Address is: None

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: Sending connection attempt result Success

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: ifconfig eth0

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: Forced disconnect on

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev wlan0

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2011/06/07 18:16:07 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev eth0
```

----------

## DONAHUE

is wifi on? on button? on key? on key combination? indicator light/led? is wifi enabled in BIOS?

```
ifconfig -a
```

 is wlan0 present?

```
ifconfig
```

is wlan0 present?

```
emerge wireless-tools pciutils ifplugd
```

```
lspci -k
```

 post output's "Driver in use:" for the wireless

if ifconfig did not show wlan0: 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

then

```
 iwlist wlan0 scan
```

post output

----------

## Doomsed

The switch is flipped, the light is on, and it works to scan for networks. 

The hardware exists

```
$ ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:90:1b:1d  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:560 (560.0 B)  TX bytes:560 (560.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:af:dd:b1:33  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  
```

It is hooked up

```
$ ifconfig                                                                  

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:90:1b:1d                                      

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                                         

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                                 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                               

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                                       

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                                             

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xc000                                                   

                                                                                             

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback                                                          

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0                                                

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host                                                     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1                                           

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                                 

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                               

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                                                          

          RX bytes:560 (560.0 B)  TX bytes:560 (560.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:af:dd:b1:33  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

It has  the athk9 driver

```
$ lspci -k

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Device 1a3b:1067

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k
```

and it picks up signals

```
$ iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:39:10:7F:A9

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"zeus"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000cec78ce6b9

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1116ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00047A657573

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020004

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:18:39:10:02:1C

                    Channel:5

                    Frequency:2.432 GHz (Channel 5)

                    Quality=45/70  Signal level=-65 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"zeus"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000225508e55e

                    Extra: Last beacon: 839ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00047A657573

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030105

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020304

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1C:10:0E:2D:A5

                    Channel:5

                    Frequency:2.432 GHz (Channel 5)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"Cotterman Guest Gate"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000cf08ebf187

                    Extra: Last beacon: 875ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0014436F747465726D616E2047756573742047617465

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030105

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD09001018020014000000
```

but it won't connect

I tried the built in wpa client and all I got was this:

```
$ wpa_cli status

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: Success
```

I am going to try and manually configure wpa_supplicant and see what comes out.

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> Mode:Master 

  in the scan output is bad news in my experience.

```
iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

iwlist wlan0 scan
```

Did mode change?

if /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf contains 

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1
```

 and /etc/conf.d/net contains  *Quote:*   

> modules="dhcpcd"
> 
> dns_servers="8.8.8.8 "
> 
> modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
> ...

 

net.wlan0 symlink is present in /etc/init.d

wicd and network manager are umerged and not in runlevels

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

start wpa_gui. If Adapter: wlan0 is present -- scan for, set up, and save your network 0r try wps.

----------

## Doomsed

The mode did not change but I think *Quote:*   

>  Mode:Master

  is referring to  the access point not my wireless adapter.

I edited /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and symlinked /etc/init.d/netif.wlan0 to /etc/init.d/netif.tmpl. 

wpa_gui now works, but only when /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant is up.  

Both /etc/init.d/wicd/ and /etc/init.d/NetworkManager cause /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant to crash, but II still cant find the wpa_supplicant logs to figure out why

The suggested changes to /etc/conf.d/net had no noticable effect on the operation of wpa_supplicant, wicd or networkmanager.

Lastly, I found this in my wicd logs:

```
 

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: wicd initializing...

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: ---------------------------

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: wicd is version 1.7.1b2 565

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: setting backend to external

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: trying to load backend external

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: successfully loaded backend external

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for dhclient

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for dhcpcd-bin

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for pump

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for ethtool

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for gksudo

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for ktsuss

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: trying to load backend external

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: successfully loaded backend external

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for dhclient

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for dhcpcd-bin

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for pump

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for ethtool

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for gksudo

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: WARNING: No path found for ktsuss

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlan0

2011/06/09 12:10:03 :: setting wireless interface wlan0

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: setting wired interface eth0

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: setting wpa driver wext

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: setting use global dns to False

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: setting global dns

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: global dns servers are None None None

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: domain is None

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: search domain is None

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: found wired_connect_mode in configuration 1

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: found should_verify_ap in configuration 1

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: Wired configuration file found...

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: Using wireless interface...wlan0

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: Using wired interface...eth0

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: scanning start

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/06/09 12:10:04 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: scanning done

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found 3 networks:

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found use_global_dns in configuration False

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration False

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found use_static_dns in configuration False

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found dhcphostname in configuration localhost

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found use_dhcphostname in configuration 0

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found netmask in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration False

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found gateway in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found use_global_dns in configuration False

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration False

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found use_static_dns in configuration False

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found ip in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found enctype in configuration None

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found automatic in configuration False

2011/06/09 12:10:05 :: found dns1 in configuration None
```

DHCPCD is installed and in the default runlevel.

I can get by with wpa_gui but I still would prefer a client that does more auto scanning and auto connecting.

----------

